# Pulled Chicken AGAIN!



## LarryWolfe (Dec 10, 2005)

The people at work can't get enough pulled chicken!  But who am I to complain, they're paying $8 lb.  Rubbed the chicken with *Wolfe Rub*, then smoked with apple wood.  Steve Z. came over and helped me pull the chicken!  Once pulled I seasoned more with *Wolfe Rub*, then mixed in some SBR's.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 10, 2005)

Yes, that sure looks good...I'd pay $10/pound! :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 10, 2005)

wdroller said:
			
		

> Larry, is that 8 chickens halved? How many pounds of pulled chicken did you have?  It do look good.



Yes it was 8 chickens halved. They totaled 35.39 lbs, not sure yet on the finished weight.  I'll let you know in the morning once it's all vac sealed.  It's in the fridge now.  The yield is surprisingly low once pulled.


----------



## The Missing Link (Dec 10, 2005)

Larry looking good! I like to know dose SBR make any other barbecue sauce?


----------



## Bobberqer (Dec 10, 2005)

nice pix


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 10, 2005)

Oh Oh Oh !! oH !!! oh!!!!1
Now that's some nice chics !!!!
Another WTG Larry  =D>


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 10, 2005)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> Larry looking good! I like to know dose SBR make any other barbecue sauce?



Original, Honey, Hot, and Hickory Flavored.

http://www.sweetbabyrays.com/


----------



## The Missing Link (Dec 11, 2005)

thanks bruce, I try one and did not like it so I will go look to see what else thay have at the store. larry which flover do you use?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 11, 2005)

smokin Jim said:
			
		

> Just a guess Larry but I bet your yield is about 50% or around 20 lbs. We'll see how close I come. Did you mix in any sauce?



I'm hoping you're right Jim!!  The pan was pretty heavy after it was all pulled.  Yes, I mixed in SBR's so that will help bring the weight up a bit.



			
				The Missing Link said:
			
		

> thanks bruce, I try one and did not like it so I will go look to see what else thay have at the store. larry which flover do you use?



ML, I use the original SBR's.


----------



## The Missing Link (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks larry.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 11, 2005)

Larry, it looks fantastic...pics made me want to hop in Lulu myself!

Do your folks just eat it like pulled pork?  On a bun or just by itself?

Bet you could make a heckuva cajun chicken salad with some of that!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 11, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Larry, it looks fantastic...pics made me want to hop in Lulu myself!
> 
> Do your folks just eat it like pulled pork?  On a bun or just by itself?
> 
> Bet you could make a heckuva cajun chicken salad with some of that!



Yeah Cappy just eat it on a sammich.  I personally prefer pulled pork.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 11, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> wdroller said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay I got everything vac sealed and ready to deliver tomorrow.  I'm a little disappointed with the yield.  After starting out with 35lbs of raw chicken, I ended up with 13lbs of finished product and that's including sauce.  I'm seeing a price increase in the future! 

I also did 3 racks of Loin Back ribs last night, but didn't take pic's of them till this morning.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 11, 2005)

Larry,

The ribs and chicken look great.  Sorry to hear about the yield but bones and skin impact yield.  Hey maybe you could start a new line.  Wolf chicken soup.

Sure to be a hit especially in Winter.

I'd raise the price though.  $10/lb is not too much to ask.  Think about it, where else could you bet 4 1/4 lbs sandwiches for $2.50 a piece.  

You know you just might need to get a bigger pit! :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 11, 2005)

You're right Kloset!  I do need a bigger pit!!  There's definitely going to be a price increase!


----------



## Rich Decker (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm surprised at that yield, I thought it would be closer to the standard 50%. I sell pulled pork and beef for $25 for three pounds. My  meat cost is usually around $1 per pound for beef shoulder clods and pork butts. I did buy 4 pork shoulders  for $.69 but I haven't cooked them yet and I think the yield would be lower. Joe Ames always talks that his Fab products increase yield and cooking time. His products have MSG in them and for that reason I don't use them for catering. I don't know any other way to increase yield, seems like you need a price increase.

Rich Decker


----------



## Finney (Dec 11, 2005)

Looks good Larry.  Hows about Fed-EXing a package down this way? [-o<


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

wdroller said:
			
		

> What's SBR?


Sweet Baby Ray's


----------



## JohnnyReb (Dec 24, 2005)

Larry 



how long did you smoke those birds...i have some leg quarters i want to make into pulled chicken

i usually do my chicken at 350 in my gosm when i do beer can chickens or what not.  i have never done them low and slow in there


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 24, 2005)

crazyhorse said:
			
		

> Larry
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I cooked the chicken halves for about 3 hours at right around 250*.  At that point the thigh is very loose.


----------



## JohnnyReb (Dec 24, 2005)

thank's Larry i had  wanted to make some pulled pork but it was $12 for a 4lb one and i passed on it remembering this post and that  i had some leg quarters in the freezer  =D>


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 24, 2005)

crazyhorse said:
			
		

> thank's Larry i had  wanted to make some pulled pork but it was $12 for a 4lb one and i passed on it remembering this post and that  i had some leg quarters in the freezer  =D>



I actually prefer doing leg quarters, they turn out very moist.!!  Hope they turn out good for you!! I usually go for the cheap "fryer" chickens, they're usually the cheapest, but still not as good as leg quarters!


----------



## JohnnyReb (Dec 24, 2005)

i havent had any pulled chicken before, and this post looked gooooood


----------



## JohnnyReb (Dec 25, 2005)

that was a hit with the family Larry    =D>  =D>  =D>  =D> 
smoked it with oak  for 3 1/2 hours
15 leg quarters and a 10 lb ham
heres some pics


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 25, 2005)

crazyhorse said:
			
		

> that was a hit with the family Larry    =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>
> smoked it with oak  for 3 1/2 hours
> 15 leg quarters and a 10 lb ham
> heres some pics



Glad to hear it turned out good CrazyHorse!!  Pic's sure looked great!!  Are you as surprised as I am with the yield of "finished" product versus beginning weight??  What sauce did you use???


----------



## JohnnyReb (Dec 25, 2005)

well it was for the family and i did 15 leg quarters that was plenty for us ... the ham went untouched lol

i used my fav SC mustard based sauce recipe


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 25, 2005)

crazyhorse said:
			
		

> well it was for the family and i did 15 leg quarters that was plenty for us ... the ham went untouched lol
> 
> i used my fav SC mustard based sauce recipe



Glad to hear the chicken was a hit!  Hard to believe that ham didn't get eaten, thats a beauty!!!!  You can mail a couple slices of that ham up to Virginia and I'll take it off your hands!!


----------

